

Gittip charts - whit537
https://www.gittip.com/about/charts.html

======
rdevnull
Whit, I did a lot of loans via Kiva (I saw that you did mention this in some
of your comparisons) and even with indiegogo to total stranger after reading
about their stories on google+. I did also donate to several developers using
flattr.

I would like to donate via gittip but I see some issues: a) As a non U.S.
resident/citizen I only used trusted providers like paypal for the above
mentioned donations/loans (both kiva and indiegogo support it) b) Anonymous:
this is in general a turn off. You did mention Kiva and how people pay to be
part of the story. This is very right but don't forget the show off power of
Kiva. I don't know if this is right or wrong but for any donation I did not
want to be anonymous. I honestly doubt that a developer would take a tip or
donation as a limitation of freedom but what I do know is that it takes a lot
of away from the donor. At any rate I applaud your initiative but I think that
paypal is a must.

------
akoumjian
Hey whit,

So my understanding is the payment service is more settled now. What will be
the focus for the upcoming weeks? What is the next major feature?

Thanks for this great platform!

~~~
whit537
Thanks for asking. The payins side has settled, yes. We now have all but three
stragglers moved from Stripe to Balanced, and the stragglers are likely bad
cards. The next three priorities are:

1\. Payouts: <https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/22>

2\. Redesign: <https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/66>

3\. Tipping to email addresses:
<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/89>

My goal is to knock these out one a week over the next three weeks. I'm hoping
we can get a solid growth bump with each one. I'd like to be moving at least
$2,000 per week by the time I go to XOXO in mid-September, hopefully more.

------
nvk
We were going to make a 1k donation instead of directly contacting, but
because it's anon we were turned off.

*Change that and we will still do it :)

~~~
whit537
Do I understand you right that you're offering me a gift of $1,000? If so,
thank you! Let's handle that via PayPal or check. For PayPal let's use
mammon@whit537.org, or you can mail a check to:

Chad Whitacre 716 Park Road Ambridge, PA 15003 USA

I will be happy to publicize the gift. Can you tell me who "we" refers to? And
can I ask if you'd mind saying a few words about the intention behind your
gift? If you want to talk by voice I'm whit537 on Skype and my cell is
+1-412-925-4220.

------
ricardobeat
Are we supposed to see bar charts? It's all blank here, just numbers floating
around (Chrome 21b).

~~~
whit537
You're not supposed to see bar charts, just numbers floating around. "Show
data and comparisons." - Tufte

~~~
ricardobeat
I see. While I agree with the intention, I find it a bit hard to get a grasp
on scale and trends without any guidance.

~~~
whit537
The data is actually in JSON if you want to do your own visualization. :-)

<https://www.gittip.com/about/paydays.json>

You can view source on charts.html for example usage.

